# Question About The Username Prefix



## mcchickenbiscuits (Feb 24, 2019)

What’s their purpose, do they mean and how much different types of prefixes they are?


----------



## luffy (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm sorry, what are you referring to specifically?


----------



## mcchickenbiscuits (Feb 25, 2019)

Like the ~(username) and the !(username)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 25, 2019)

~ regular user
! suspended user (could be temporary or permanent)
- banned account (always permanent; this will be old bans of regular users or more recent bans of troll/spam accounts)
@ administrator (has access to the administrator interface - this includes admins/mods as well as some technical staff)
∞ deceased user

I think I got all of them there.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 25, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think I got all of them there.


Yes, indeed you do.

Fun enough, @ also is probably inspired by the symbol from the IRC.


Spoiler: Example




+q
User is owner of the current channel (prefix ~ on UnrealIRCd, usually @ elsewhere)

+a
User is an admin (SOP) on the current channel (prefix & on UnrealIRCd, usually @ elsewhere).

+o
User is an operator (AOP) on the current channel *(prefix @)*.


----------



## mcchickenbiscuits (Feb 25, 2019)

And what do you refer by deceased user?


----------



## Camberpruff (Feb 25, 2019)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 25, 2019)

mcchickenbiscuits said:


> And what do you refer by deceased user?


It is a user who is no longer alive and confirmed through their family or friends. It is just simply that.


----------



## mcchickenbiscuits (Feb 27, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> It is a user who is no longer alive and confirmed through their family or friends. It is just simply that.


Dang


----------

